#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-03
<Unit193> Yep, and I got pings in 6 channels while I was gone :P
<jrgifford> Ouch.
<Unit193> Mind taking a look at a quick ruby thing?
<jrgifford> Don't mind at all.
<Unit193> Someone that understands Ruby better than I http://pastebin.com/HezZBjSj my breakage http://pastebin.com/ujZGYDL8
<Unit193> 43: syntax error, unexpected kDO, expecting kTHEN or ':' or '\n' or ';'
<Unit193> There are more errors I can pastebin
<jrgifford> Ok, line 43 in what file?
<Unit193> First, and line 44
<jrgifford> It should specify.
<Unit193> That's the only file
<Unit193> Well, that's broken
<jrgifford> what version of ruby are you running? Something tells me this is 1.9.2 code on a 1.8.7 ruby...
<jrgifford> ruby -v will get you details
<Unit193> The code works except the addition
<Unit193> ruby 1.8.7 (2010-08-16 patchlevel 302) [i686-linux]
<jrgifford> Argh. There goes that idea. :L
<Unit193> Working file http://pastebin.com/EMpxbZ7k
<jrgifford> change `~` to `/home/<username>/` - i've had issues with that before.
<Unit193> Not broken, but I can change
<jrgifford> Hmm... I'm not seeing anything that is making it break. . .
<Unit193> The last paste is good
<jrgifford> Oh, ok.
<Unit193> What was added on the last was taking the var 'rating' and if it's a '0', ignore it, '1', changed var 'loved' to <3, and ignoring '3'
<Unit193> jrgifford: Anywho, got it working
<canthus13> whee.. ddrescue to the.. umm.. rescue.
<paultag> thafreak: thafreak thafreak thafreak thafreak thafreak
<paultag> dude, I did it
<paultag> I did it
<paultag> I did it!
 * canthus13 did it too. a lot. all weekend.
<canthus13> wait. did what?
<paultag> canthus13: I got a VT100 hooked up to a modern linux machine and bug-squashed at MIT on it
<canthus13> Oh cool. :)
<paultag> canthus13: thafreak and I were talking about it
 * canthus13 is attempting to rescue his server drive.
<paultag> :(
<canthus13> Not that it matters.. brilliant me fried the PSU at the very least by neglecting to turn the machine off when swapping out a CD-ROM.
<canthus13> *spark* *fans spin down*
<paultag> canthus13: :(
<paultag> super sadies
<Unit193> cheri703: Welcome
<canthus13> ddrescue is going extremely slow.... I think the drive adapter is having issues.  I keep seeing it reset in dmesg.
 * cheri703 is alive...
<canthus13> Congrats. :)
<cheri703> canthus13: did you have a hdd die too?
<cheri703> I was going to be re-setting up my server today, but I can't find the adapter for the hdd I was going to use :(
<canthus13> cheri703: Heh. The drive was going, wouldn't boot.. so I'm running DDrescue on it.  I was gonna see if I could boot it off of supergrub, but I didn't have a CDR installed. So I installed it... and forgot to turn off the machine while doing it. It was all pretty and sparky.
<cheri703> :/ I can't run ddrescue on mine, it is SUPER dead
<canthus13> ddrescue is doing ok.. it's slow, though.
<canthus13> All I really need is to rescue my irssi config and my blog. the rest is easy to redo.
<cheri703> :/
<canthus13> Ok.  I've never used ddrescue to rescue to a file before.... Now do I mount it? I'm rescuing a partition, not the entire drive...
<canthus13> s/Now/How/
<cheri703> canthus13: I never got it to work right >.>
<canthus13> mount -o loop partition.img /mnt
<canthus13> Apparently.  I'll try it whenever this rescue completes.
<cheri703> yeah, I tried it, but it freaked out on my system
<canthus13> Hmm.
 * canthus13 wonders if gparted will handle it...
<jrgifford> Unit193: Cool.
<thafreak> how the hell do you cancel a godaddy account...
<jrgifford> thafreak: You can actually do that?
<jrgifford> dad's been trying for years.
<thafreak> yeah, it turns out...you can't
<thafreak> you can remove payment info and turn off email notices...that's it
<thafreak> how freaking stupid...
<thafreak> so glad I'm ditching godaddy...
<_bbb> godaddy.edu
<thafreak> i'm all about name.com now
<_bbb> i dont do any web hosting
<_bbb> by my domains are thru joker.com
<_bbb> *but
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-04
<Unit193> Welcome back, SkrappJaw was here for a second earlier
<Cheri703> haven't heard from him in a while
<Unit193> He didn't say anything, just keeping you updated (I'm guessing he came to ask you about Weds or talk to you)
<Cheri703> hmm.....k
<Cheri703> this wednesday is still a no-go for me
<Cheri703> still in training
<Unit193> I had assumed
<Cheri703> yeah yeah, just saying ;)
<Unit193> Good to know. How is the training going?
<Unit193> Hate the job yet? Seems that you are busy tonight though
<Cheri703> it's ok overall, I don't work tonight
<Cheri703> tuesday - saturday
<Unit193> Doesn't mean you are not busy with other things though
<Cheri703> went out grocery shopping earlier, settling in for the evening now :)
<Unit193> Nice. Husband have have his own phone yet?
<Cheri703> no -_- still phoneless and occasionally reachable via google voice
<Unit193> Heh, not something you see everyday Channel ban/ignore list is full (There are 51)
<Unit193> And that must be no fun, GVoice and maybe Skype being best options :P
<Cheri703> yeah, it's a little annoying...
<Cheri703> (sorry, was on the phone with my mom)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-05
<Unit193> Precise Pangolin, destined to become Xubuntu 12.04 LTS - http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<Unit193> Needed to be Pink Panther or something to do with a Penguin
<paultag> the names get stupid-er and stupid-er
<Unit193> Makes sense why they didn't use Penguin, but still....
<paultag> the names are getting harder and harder to spell too
<Unit193> What? 12.04 is easy to spell! ;)
<paultag> one-eyed-rick os-a-lot is a bitch
<Unit193> I just go for Oneiric or 11.10 and screw the rest of it
<paultag> Unit193: yeah, but I have to write it for uploads to the ppa system
<paultag> sucks
<Unit193> No kidding...
<Unit193> Precise is actually a used word too, so can't do it like that :/
<paultag> It's OK, one of these days I'll be doing my own PPA thing for Debian
<paultag> "unstable" or "experimental" makes sense
<paultag> best of all I can build for ARM
<paultag> perhaps I'll give my friends upload keys
<Unit193> And guess what? I can spell/remember Sid (Just don't know if it's unstable or testing)
<paultag> Unit193: you don't need to :)
<paultag> Unit193: but yeah - remember all debian versions are from toy story
<Unit193> You know, Arch is more updated than Testing and Unstable still
<paultag> Unit193: sid was the nasty kid next door who broke toys
<paultag> (unstable)
<paultag> Unit193: then use arch :)
<Unit193> paultag: Heh, didn't think about that. I would be willing to try testing because it's actually updated
<paultag> debian's not about rolling bleeding edge, it's about stablity :)
<paultag> Unit193: erm, testing is more unstable the sid
<Unit193> paultag: Unstable is more stable than testing?
<paultag> Unit193: because of missing r-depends and such
<paultag> Unit193: yes
<paultag> testing is only more stable before a debian release, when we're in freezer
<paultag> erm, freeze
<paultag> it's a common misconception
<paultag> I ran testing for a long time
<Unit193> paultag: Well, my Ubuntu is fine and I've added a few launchpad PPAs and even GetDeb repos, I like programs that were actually updated in this yera :P
<paultag> but GNOME's almost always fucked
<paultag> Unit193: :)
<dzho> heh
<paultag> just to be sure
<dzho> we had a kid book that had a Pangolin in it, so I'm on this one
<Unit193> I wouldn't care about Gnome though
<paultag> you know ubuntu pulls over 80% of packages from Debian?
<Unit193> I fully understand this
<paultag> it's rare something's newer in Ubuntu then in Debian sid
<paultag> very very rare
<paultag> because often it'll get pushed to Debian and sync'd back down
<paultag> that's how we work
<paultag> so no old debian jokes
<Unit193> Ubuntu isn't on unstable is it? I didn't exactly get where they lineup, but I think LTS = Stable and current is next one up
<Unit193> paultag: That was an old Ubuntu joke :P
<paultag> Unit193: LTS pulled from testing last cycle
<paultag> ah, gotcha
<paultag> Unit193: but Ubuntu usually pulls from sid
<Unit193> Hmmm... Alrighty.... "Ubuntu" version 1.0.8-4 PPA: 1.2.99-1~natty~ppa1 and I installed Pianobar from Oneiric page on launchpad so it worked again :P
<paultag> IIRC I saw a d.m.n post on that software
<paultag> letm e look
<paultag> perhaps not
<paultag> Ohhhhhh right right
<paultag> Unit193: my buddy who I got drunk with this weekend maintains that
<paultag> Unstable version in Debian is 2011.09.22-1
<paultag> Good ole' luke-ey f :)
<Unit193> That's the only version that even works... What's his name?
<Unit193> Yep, that's the one I've seen
<paultag> Unit193: Luke Faraone
<paultag> lfaraone@debian
<paultag> or @ubuntu
<paultag> we're fb-official
<paultag> BRB, work's over
<Unit193> I noticed it was the same person for Debian and Ubuntu
<paultag> Unit193: the kid's a freshman in college :)
<paultag> also, super cool
<Unit193> Nice
<paultag> I should go for my DD soon
<paultag> I'll do it before I'm 23.
<Unit193> Then you can make packages for the LoCo!! ;)
<paultag> Unit193: I already can :)
<paultag> I have upload rights, the packages just need DMUA
 * Unit193 wonders why inxi isn't in Debian
<paultag> BBL, work's over
<paultag> one love
<Unit193> Adios!
<jrgifford> Ok, I dont want to use 12.04 "Precise Pangolin".
<jrgifford> Thats a horrible name.
<Unit193> Be like me and call it Pink Panther or 12.04?
<jrgifford> I'll going to call it plain 12.04.
<jrgifford> Side note: it's a pinecone with legs - http://img.xrmb2.net/images/564782.jpeg
<Unit193> Our next release will be... A pinecone with legs!!
<Unit193> paultag: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784#comment-374959 Ahahahahaha!!!
<jrgifford> Unit193, thats a good one.
<jrgifford> "pangolin’s regularly survive encounters with lions." - hinting at OSX Lion there?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-06
<jandrusk> It would be better if they slayed lions ;)
<jandrusk> Assuming they just stick with using the names of vertabrate animals they will run out of species in about the year 33,152.
<Derath-Srvr> HI all
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr! Howdy!
<Unit193> BiosElement: Howdy
 * Derath-Srvr twiddles his thumbs
<BiosElement> Howdy Unit193
 * Unit193 just nuked himself on a ramp in Gish
<BiosElement> Ouch
<Unit193> 5-3
<jrgifford> jandrusk: Lion slaying sounds like a good idea.
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Unit193> Howdy
<paultag> moin moin, alle
<Unit193> paultag: Howdy!!
<paultag> Unit193: Howdy!
<dzho> ok, anyone want to see my little Jobs obit?
<dzho> guess not
<_bbb> ladies and gentlemen I give you the Meandering Meh
<jrgifford> paultag: Looks like I'll be joining you in debian land shortly. ;)
<paultag> jrgifford: :D
<thafreak> Anyone into voip in here?
<Unit193> \o isn't
<thafreak> No one else runs their own phone systems?
<Unit193> Ours is a landline w/ Embarq/whatever they are called now
<Unit193> (Or cell w/ VZW)
<thafreak> cool
<jrgifford> Unit193: interested in a puzzle? Take a look at this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/64284/what-does-thisisthecountdown-com-count-down-to
<Unit193> They were talking abnout that in an ops channel, good question (And the image looks messed up, but it's supposed to afaik)
<jrgifford> You should join the IRC channel.
<Unit193> jrgifford: I take it you are really following this one?
<jrgifford> Unit193: Yes, yes I am.
<jrgifford> I'm the nutjob who volunteered to be the clueless IRC op. :P
<Unit193> I'll glace at what's happening once in a while :P
<Unit193> And check your email, you got a MSG from SMK with this link http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.time.tz/4133
<jrgifford> Oh wow, just read that link.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-07
<jandrusk> That sucks.
<Unit193> So, anyone got ideas for a release party? There is somthing going around on the ML about that
<jrgifford> I've played with the idea for a cleveland one, just don't have the time
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-01
<paultag> gilbert: \m/
<Moredai> Anyone know where I can get an Ubuntu case badge?
<canthus13> Moredai: System76
<canthus13> They'll mail them to you in exchange for an SASE.
<Moredai> Thank you
<canthus13> https://www.system76.com/community/stickers/
 * canthus13 has them on his lappy. :)
<Moredai> I'm about to as well. I have a fedora one but I use Ubuntu more.
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> I'm back, what'd I miss
<thafreak> So get this...it turns out my mobile broadband wasn't working...because I had turned the radio off :(
<thafreak> i shouldn't have been messing with it before I left...
<thafreak> I also should have realized that if something of mine isn't working, it's probably because I broke it and it's ultimately a simple fix
<snap-l> Heh
<thafreak> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH
<thafreak> as if life didn't suck enough working with alfresco...now my boss wants to throw drupal in the mix too
 * thafreak is no longer a sysadmin...
 * thafreak is now a computer handyman
<thafreak> Also, is anyone in here on the colug mailing list?
<thafreak> I have some contact info for a recruiter to pass along
<dzho> !!!!!
<snap-l> thafreak: We did a little R&d using Drupal to serve files via Alfresco
<snap-l> it was middling results at best.
<snap-l> didn't match what we needed (which essentially was a custom interface)
<thafreak> yeah, my boss always basically wants a custom interface, but assumes some one else on the internet already made exactly what she wants
<thafreak> also, caffinated beef jerky...great idea
<dzho> eek
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-02
<paultag> back home! \o/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-03
<thafreak_> Morning ohio
<yano> good morning
<andygraybeal_> http://i.imgur.com/8tyRt.jpg <---  this is what i'm up to today
<Cheri703> is that you andygraybeal_?
<andygraybeal_> yes, it's off topic, don't be mean , no on else was talking.
<andygraybeal_> i've gone rogue.  fuck computers :)
<Cheri703> heh, nah, that's cool
<andygraybeal_> well, i'm stil on the computer.  sooon.
<Cheri703> looks like a LOT of work
<andygraybeal_> you can tell, i need it!
<andygraybeal_> being on the computer all day wastes my body.
<Cheri703> also I never understood why they don't make an ambidextrous scythe, would help work both sides of the body :)
<andygraybeal_> maybe so, but i think it works both sides of my body plenty
<Cheri703> yeah, I know what you mean. when I was working in the call center I at least had my 3ish mile commute on my bike (though I used the motor quite a bit, I was at least MOVING), now my commute is bed > bathroom > take my dogs out > kitchen > chair
<Cheri703> so...not getting much exercise unless I consciously make the effort
<andygraybeal_> yea, i get really really depressed if i don't excersize
<andygraybeal_> okay, i took a long enough break.
<andygraybeal_> i'mma go back out there
<canthus13> andygraybeal_: waitwhat..? you're cutting your grass with a scythe?
<Unit193> Pretty coool way to do it.
<canthus13> Around here it would get you arrested.
<Unit193> Oh?  I would guess it'd take longer and be harder.
<canthus13> Yeah.. but waving around a large sharp object alarms neighbors.. they think you're gonna kill their kids or something.
<Unit193> Would depend on the city, I've had the cops called on me just for walking.
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> been there.  Having really, really long hair in a small town in the south is enough to have them cuff and search you.
<Unit193> Taking a look at the frozen river, cop shows up.  (City next to here)
 * canthus13 nods.
 * canthus13 used to have hair down to the middle of his back.
<canthus13> I got shit all the time down in Louisiana and Texas.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-04
<Cheri703> we haven't heard back from andygraybeal...hopefully he didn't die in a terrible scythe accident...
<Unit193> Cheri703: You ever do anything with that rackmounted server?
<Cheri703> disposed of it :/ it was SO big and SO INCREDIBLY loud, and super underpowered :/ I harvested some parts and took it to the recycling place
<Cheri703> I do still have that monitor if you want it though :)
<Unit193> Reminds me to take a look at what I have in the basement...
<Cheri703> Unit193: at OLF I met drkokandy, who lives in Ashland
<Cheri703> we should discuss at some point what a good time/place for Ubuntu Hour would be
<Unit193> Yeah, came in here (and still seems to be here...)
<Unit193> Sounds good.
<drkokandy> hey - what's up?
<Unit193> We link to ping random people to see if they're alive. ;)
<drkokandy> got my attention :)
<drkokandy>  Nice to meet you - hello from up the road
<Unit193> Sorry for you, and howdy.
<drkokandy> let me know if you do want to put together a nice Ubuntu Hour - I'd probably be able to swing down, as long as it's a less crazy week as this has been at work
<drkokandy> er, than this one has been
<Cheri703> I'd be up for meeting closer to downtown, as that's closer to me, Unit193 lives more on the Ontario side of town, but accomodating our new addition, and being *completely* unselfish, downtown might work better ;)
<Cheri703> but we'd need to find somewhere with wifi (well, not NEEEEED, but would prefer)
<Cheri703> in case o computering
<Unit193> Meh, mine is hybrid now, needs a monitor.
<Unit193> (So not portable)
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> I have a not amazing, but usable (with wifi dongle) laptop sitting in a drawer, also another one that needs a new mobo, if you want either of them (I have another that is the same as I sold to your friend, but I think I have that one earmarked for a client)
<drkokandy> I also have an extra older one I could bring - not that enjoyable, but workable
<drkokandy> I'm not seeing a lot of places on this wifi finder app around downtown - but sometimes they miss places
<Cheri703> k, we sometimes exchange equipment as available :)
<Unit193> Well, it's not a bad "desktop", but just not portable.  This is a PM 2.16G, 1G ram.
<Unit193> Processors seem to fly around...
<Cheri703> yeah, there's not a ton around downtown :/ I can wander around next time I'm down there, use my phone to look for some wifi :)
<Unit193> Library has it, if nothing else. :P
<Cheri703> hehe, I prefer somewhere a. with food, b. that we can talk above a hushed whisper ;) though perhaps we could get a conference room or something
<Unit193> Could respin Xubuntu again to be "my" xubuntu, some config and all.
<drkokandy> Getting a conference room would kind of prevent us from being able to visibly be using Ubuntu in a public place, if that was one of the ideas too... but at least we could chat about it
<drkokandy> I'd agree food would be ideal
<Cheri703> yeah, I have a little table sign I put up in case we get people wandering up or who have seen it on the website (hasn't happened yet though ;) )
<Cheri703> there's a coffee shop, but the only food is like bagels :/ I'll start hunting a bit
<drkokandy> my 2nd laptop has a Pentium 1.6x2 with 1G of RAM if you'd like me to bring that
<Unit193> If you wouldn't mind me using it for the night (that is, if I'd be able to make it and all)
<drkokandy> that would be fine, also as long as I can make that day :)
<Cheri703> Unit193: just set up a live boot usb and plug it in when you get there ;)
<Cheri703> Unit193: are you familiar with "uncle john's place" downtown?
<Cheri703> I might check it out for lunch at some point and go from there
<Cheri703> anyone have moral objections to McD's?
<Cheri703> the one on trimble might work?
<drkokandy> I don't know Uncle John's Place, but I have no moral objections to McD's
<Cheri703> ok, McD's might work, cheap, can get real food, a beverage, whatever, has wifi, has places that multiple people can sit in a group. I like panera better, but it's harder for me to get to
<Cheri703> (I am car free, I have a way to get around, but panera is on the far edge of my usual range)
<drkokandy> I agree Panera might be a better place - but if it's easier for you two I'm flexible - it's not a huge difference for me, but McD would be closer
<Cheri703> if 2 of 3 can get to panera easier, I can get myself there :) I just have to plan in advance
<Cheri703> I use a recumbent trike with an electic hub motor, not an amazing range on it, so I have to make sure I'm not using up the battery that day :)
<drkokandy> Oh. OK - like I said, I'm flexible, so if would make it easier for you, I can do the McD too. No worries
<Cheri703> eh, we can see what days work and go from there. :) I'm available preeeetty much whenever
<drkokandy> sounds good. I could make it to Mansfield by ~5:30 or so most days. Mondays generally wouldn't work for me, and I have the rare work event in the evening, but those aren't often
<drkokandy> So pretty much Tuesday-Friday would work
<drkokandy> I'll need to call it a night, but if you two decide on something, let me know & I'll be there.
<drkokandy> Looking forward to it!
<Cheri703> sounds good! Thanks!
<Unit193> Cheri703: No.
<Cheri703> no what?
<Unit193> Uncle John's Place
<Unit193> Never heard of it, that is.
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> ok
<andygraybeal> Cheri703, haahahaha i didn't die
<andygraybeal> back for more today!
<andygraybeal> it's a fun filled week of mowing
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Melon_Bread> Good Morning
<thafreak> Melon_Bread: that's a new handle...you new to this room?
<Melon_Bread> Well I have been idle for a few days here, but yes you could say I am new. XD
<thafreak> Ah, yes, we all idle down here....
<Cheri703> hola folks
<thafreak> sup Cheri703
<Cheri703> not too much, starting my work day
<Melon_Bread> That is always fun
 * thafreak feels dirty...
 * thafreak is running a windows 7 vm just to use outlook
<thafreak> gah, it makes me feel even worse typing that out
<thafreak> I so hate the CIO or VP or whatever idiot decided to force me to use outlook
<thafreak> what a waste of 1GB of ram...
<Cheri703> hehe, I run a win7 vm just for netflix
<dzho> thafreak: evolution doesn't cut it?
<Melon_Bread> I really wish companies would open open up a bit. (I am forced to use Outlook as well)
<dzho> Melon_Bread: same question to you
<Melon_Bread> No I would like to use evolution
<Melon_Bread> but at work I am locked in to Outlook
<dzho> I ask because it's supposed to play well with Exchange and have a lot of Outlookish features
<dzho> so I'm wondering what it's missing
<dzho> "I am locked in" gets you my sympathy :) but I don't learn much more from it
<Melon_Bread> I guess some higher ups just see it as the Mircosoft way or the highway. =\
<thafreak> evolution doesn't support exchange 2010
<thafreak> i'd rather use thunderbird
<thafreak> but they disabled imap support
<thafreak> we're using a hosted exchange...that supports imap...but the "geniuses" in the IS department deemed it "un secure" or something
<thafreak> and requested it to be disabled...
<thafreak> They want everyone to use outlook...or entourage for the mac users...everyone else,they want them to use the crapy web interface
<thafreak> Actually, I was using davmail for the last couple of years...
<thafreak> it provided an imap server, and then talked to exchange via it's web interface
<thafreak> but they went to a hosted version, which redirects back to us for authentication
<thafreak> so I can't get it to work anymore
<dzho> oh, imap is off by default in 2010
<dzho> devious so-and-so's
<dzho> actually, entourage on the mac is old news
<dzho> they've got outlook for mac, now
<thafreak> and worse, we're outsourcing it to microsoft...we're using office365
<thafreak> for whatever reason, they felt it was fine to put all the students on gmail
<dzho> for which, indirectly, we can thank Google, gmail
<thafreak> but require all the staff and faculty to use exchange
<thafreak> they claim gmail doesn't have shared calendars/scheduling of meetings...
<thafreak> i call B.S.
<dzho> yeah, we've got a similar situation--students on a hosted provider, faculty and staff on something else
<thafreak> maybe OUTLOOK can't use gmail for calendaring/scheduling, but that doesn't mean it can't be done
<dzho> but they're moving some fac/staff to a hosted solution because, you know, now that $VENDOR has gone that route, it must be ok
<thafreak> the CS department is the last hold out...they refuse to stop hosting their own email...
<dzho> good for them
<thafreak> i know...except they're getting political pressure...well we won't pay for this or that unless you move your email
 * dzho nods
<dzho> sounds familiar
<thafreak> but i mean come on....if the CS department can't handle hosting it's own email, what does that say about the quality of the CS department
<dzho> well, CS isn't CE . . .
<thafreak> i didn't say build their own mail hosting from scraps of silicon ;)
<dzho> the guy I feel most sorry for is the one who does IT support for CS
<dzho> "we know very well what they are and aren't capable of"
<Melon_Bread> ew office365
<thafreak> nope, just installed evolution...it's not working with office365
<Cheri703> thafreak: can you use the outlook web app thing?
<Cheri703> vs proper outlook?
<thafreak> yeah, but I hate that more than regular outlook
<thafreak> the font size on the subject is huge
<thafreak> and I can't adjust it
<thafreak> so so much window realestate gets wasted
<thafreak> I'm honestly tempted (and at home i do this) to just use my android phone to let me know when I have mail
<Cheri703> OH, I know what you could do :D
<Cheri703> hang on
<thafreak> k
<Cheri703> works with wine: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.elfsoft.desknotifier&hl=en
<Cheri703> (has a link to the computer program in there)
<Cheri703> basically: phone notifications show up on computer (for those who don't want to follow the link ;) )
<thafreak> might combo that with prism...or whatever the project is called now
 * thafreak wonders what happened to the stand alone prism stuff...
<thafreak> Anyone use prism before? basically stripped down firefox w/out any buttons for making webapps feel like desktop apps
<thafreak> actually, does anyone know what the new webapp stuff built into unity uses (in 12.10)?
<dzho> thafreak: I don't know.  poking around shows me this: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/javascript/index.html
<Cheri703> theoretically you're supposed to be able to use the webapps in 12.04, but I couldn't get it working :/
<thafreak> That first link seemed to be more about how to get webapps to interact with unity, i.e. for notifications and what not
<thafreak> :/
<thafreak> and it seems mozilla totally abandoned all it's projects relating to it...
<thafreak> so....hmmm
<thafreak> Ok....so with some tweaks, and a separate profile, i can make firefox look about as slim as possible
<thafreak> and the web outlook is bearable now
<canthus13> OWA blows.
<Cheri703> but perhaps better than running an entire vm for outlook (at least sometimes)
<canthus13> Cheri703: It does sorta work in chromium-browser. My GF uses it for school from Mint.
<Cheri703> I don't use it, I had to for my old job
 * thafreak has new thing pissing him off...
<dzho> let the hate flow
<thafreak> seems the world is never free of things that piss me off
<thafreak> Was going to give vmware esxi a shot...but can't get it to install on the only server I have for testing
<thafreak> :/
<thafreak> it won't find my 3ware controller...
<thafreak> oh, and when I had intel vt-d enabled in bios...installer wouldn't finish booting
<thafreak> nice
<thafreak> screw it...i'm not wasting my time trying to build a custom iso w/3ware drivers
<thafreak> going to move on and try other software
<dzho> good.
<dzho> don't want to deplete your rage reservers.
<dzho> reserves.
<thafreak> Ok...valid discussion here guise
<thafreak> no raging from me
<thafreak> I'm considering trying out one of the "stacks"
<thafreak> was aiming for openstack, as it's supported by canonical, rackspace, etc
<thafreak> but after the cloud stack presentation at OLF, I saw how slick it looked
<dzho> yeah
<dzho> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/openstack-vs-cloudstack-the-beginning-of-the-open-source-cloud-wars/10763 weird politics
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-05
<Cheri703> anyone know what happened to that reminder about our reapproval? I forget what day the deadline was :s
<canthus13> I have no idea.
<canthus13> Only thing I saw was something on the ML.
<canthus13> that was a couple of weeks ago, iirc.
<Cheri703> yeah, I can't find the email :s
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-06
<lab156> any activity in Cleveland(Heights)? In the near future?
<paultag> CLE!
<paultag> lab156: hey dude, I went to John Carroll, graduated recently
<paultag> lab156: there are a few devs from CLE here, but everyone's out (friday night)
<paultag> (and users / loco hackers!)
<paultag> you'd fit right in! :)
<lab156> Excelent! Do you ever meet? I just moved to the US so it'll be nice to be in contact with the ubuntu com.
<paultag> lab156: I actually just moved away, but we used to hold weekly meetups, and bug jams every 6 months or so
<paultag> lab156: I'm a bit out of touch, but if you hang out, someone will be along :)
<dvz-> waddup peoples
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-30
<Unit193> drkokandy: I'd assume you don't really want to do something local for that release? :P
<belkinsa> Speaking of that, I wonder what places that people will pick.
<belkinsa> Oh!  And canthus13, I was in Toledo, if you still live there.  You have a nice University campus.
<drkokandy> what do you mean Unit193? Like local promotion or an Ubuntu hour? The release is scheduled right in the middle of a busy time for me at work and personally
<Unit193> Alrighty-o.
 * skellat is fussing over the audio files for LISTen: An LISNews dot org Program and Burning Circle so that they're ready to post later
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Our portal: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode (133): http://tx0.org/6pq  Speex (133): http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/sites/default/files/BC-133.spx | Have you verified your voter registration and chosen whether or not to vote absentee in November's general election?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Our portal: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode (133): http://tx0.org/6pq  Speex (133): http://tx0.org/6pr | Have you verified your voter registration and chosen whether or not to vote absentee/early in November's general election?
<thafreak> anyone know of any job openings in NEO?
<Unit193> GeekSquad is hiring people to work from home, IIRC. :P
<thafreak> yeah, I prefer to avoid anything help desk-y...or anything with too much sysadmin...
<thafreak> I'm burned out badly
<paultag> :(
<thafreak> my levels of give a fsck, are dangerously low
<thafreak> so low, they may never return
<paultag> thafreak: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63Y5XjlO4vk
<jenni> [ Shooting Fish In The Barrel, Why Is It That? (5:44am) - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/15FfAHp
<paultag> enjoy this
<thafreak> wtf is going on with people filming themselves in a car these days?
<paultag> thafreak: he has a video channel called "auto tunes"
<paultag> thafreak: where he makes music in his car
<paultag> which is hilarious
<paultag> thafreak: such as http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq-az6rIn0M&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLD979EA0456093731
<jenni> [ The Fox by Ylvis Cover (Auto Tunes w/ Flula) - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/15GxWCq
<paultag> which is great
<thafreak> put the cake in a barrel...then shoot it ....then eat it
<thafreak> nice
<paultag> also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWUPCmDRIO8&list=PLD979EA0456093731
<jenni> [ Thrift Shop by Macklemore Cover (Auto Tunes w/Flula) - Explicits! - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/15FfUFO
<paultag> which is great as well
<paultag> thafreak: just watch some of this. You'll feel better.
<paultag> Germans are always Funny
<Unit193> Hah. :D
<paultag> :D
<paultag> Ich liebe Deutscher!
 * thafreak sends out email announcing the midterm will be this wednesday
 * thafreak gets reply back from student asking "Is the exam today?"
 * thafreak ALMOST replies with "Is today wednesday?"
<thafreak> ugh...I'm becoming more and more like billy bob thornton's character from bad santa!
<thafreak> I so get his character when the kid asks questions, and he's just like "Are you fucking with me kid"
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> thafreak: just over-explain it
<thafreak> nope
<thafreak> i refuse to
<paultag> thafreak: "The midterm will be on wednesday. Today is currently Monday. This gives us 2 days until the midterm. We'll be having the midterm on Wednesday, in 2 days."
<thafreak> i'm done...I gave teaching in an academic setting one last shot...I'm done
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> I don't blame you, mang
<thafreak> I will continue to teach, but only when I have the ability to yell at them and tell them they're fired, pack their shit and go away
<thafreak> i.e. i want to move up to management...
<thafreak> oops, forgot this was #ubuntu-us-oh...
<thafreak> pardon the language folks...
<thafreak> just another rant brought to you by ThaFreak
<paultag> ♥
<thafreak> and the letters S T F U
<thafreak> and R T and M
<paultag> hahahahaha
<paultag> RTS
<paultag> (syllabus)
<paultag> RTFS
<thafreak> w0rd
<thafreak> alright ,now I must go and fetch coffee...I'm going to need it
<jrgifford> thafreak: so, you don't want a help desk
<jrgifford> what about actually just dealing with servers?
<jrgifford> only human interaction would be with a developer who hands you documented code and says "can we deploy this please? kthxbai"
<jrgifford> or maintaining a elasticsearch cluster.
<Unit193> Devs actually document code?
<jrgifford> I do!
<skellat> thafreak: I've uttered far worse non-decorous language
<skellat> No, it has **not** come to this with the impending government fiscal emergency/shutdown/whatever you wish to call it: http://m.xkcd.com/611/
<jenni> [ xkcd: Disaster Voyeurism ] - https://j.mp/15Flc4c
<skellat> Tonight's theme song for all the hand-wringing over federal spending authority running out at midnight: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw
<jenni> [ Europe - The Final Countdown - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/S3Gsrh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-01
<Derath-Srvr> :P
<skellat> Well, round one even attempting to try to create an account on healthcare.gov failed miserably.  I think I'll wait and try again later...much, much later...
<thafreak> jrgifford: no, I already maintain clusters...and i hate it
<thafreak> I've never been official help desk, but I know I'd hate that too
<thafreak> even if I were to some how get a job at a place that had a budget, and could afford for everything to be super redundant
<thafreak> so I wouldn't have to be at work till early hours rebuilding a SAN...
<thafreak> I still don't think I'd like it
<thafreak> I think sysadmin has left a bad taste in my proverbial mouth
<jrgifford> thafreak ok
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-02
<skellat> Again with the **BOOM** apparently: http://starbeacon.com/local/x134969326/Explosion-tears-up-Ashtabula-house
<jenni> [ Explosion tears up Ashtabula house » Local News » The Star Beacon; Ashtabula, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1aLLmQU
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-04
<skellat> Hmm, something new to check out: http://www.linuxlifestyle.com/podcast-season-1-episode-1/
<jenni> [ Podcast Season 1 Episode 1 | Linux Lifestyle ] - https://j.mp/1f40yOy
<belkinsa> Congrats skellat!
<jrgifford> skellat: Congrats!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-05
<skellat> belkinsa jrgifford -- Thank you.
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<Unit193> Oh, I see.
<paultag> skellat: mazel tov!
<thafreak> congrats skellat
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-06
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Ashtabula, OH.
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Cover Unknown, Temp: ?, Dew Point: ?, Pressure: ?mb, Wind: Light air 2kt (↑) - LFRS 03:30Z
 * skellat *SLAPS* jenni
<skellat> .wx KHZY
<jenni> Cover: Overcast ☁, Temp: 69.8°F (21°C), Dew Point: 66.2°F (19°C), Pressure: 30.01in (1013mb), Wind: Light breeze 5kt (↑) - KYNG 02:51Z
<Unit193> Temp: 69 F (21 C) ~ Partly Cloudy ~ Humidity: 93% ~ Observed: Sat 05, 23:52
<belkinsa> .nws 45069
<jenni> Flood Advisory issued October 06 at 7:40AM EDT until October 06 at 10:45AM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Flash Flood *_WATCH_* issued October 06 at 4:41AM EDT until October 07 at 2:00AM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for West Chester, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC017 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<belkinsa> Sweet script for the bot.
<belkinsa> .wx 45069
<jenni> Cover: Overcast ☁, Temp: 17°C, Dew Point: 13°C, Pressure: 1026mb, Wind: Light air 2kt (↻) - LFOJ 12:30Z
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-29
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Scattered, Temp: 58.3°F (14.6°C), Dew Point: 56.4°F (13.6°C), Humidity: 93%, Apparent Temp: 58.3°F (14.6°C), Pressure: 30.04in (1017.35mb), Condition: Clear Night, Wind: Light air 2.1mph (3.3kmh) (↘) - Ashtabula, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<Unit193> Awwh, you win.
<skellat> Unit193: Did you notice I actually have an AskUbuntu question in the draft UWN?
<skellat> :-)
<Unit193> Nope.
<Unit193> Temp: 61 F (16 C) ~ Clear ~ Humidity: 83% ~ Observed: Sun 28, 23:52
<Unit193> :D
<skellat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/528116/why-did-my-highlights-turn-pink-in-xubuntu-14-10
<jenni> [ themes - Why did my highlights turn pink in Xubuntu 14.10? - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://j.mp/1DxUEzS
<Unit193> Figured it was that, you linked it a little bit ago.
<skellat> Somebody posts another bug about it, point 'em to that & close the bug out
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-30
<Unit193> paultag: Hey, got time for a simple review+upload?
<paultag> Unit193: my vacation notice to debian-private has been bounced to you :)
<Unit193> Ah, alright.  Thanks.
<paultag> sure thing
<Unit193> Good luck too.
<paultag> thanks man
<belkinsa> I lost the game, paultag!
<belkinsa> :D
<Unit193> Don't forget canthus13.
<paultag> D:
<belkinsa> Does canthus13 even say anything anymore? No offence.
 * skellat ponders the "golf clap" 
<belkinsa> o/ skellat.  I was wondering if we are having any luck in re-booting this team from other members but I'm guessing that we are failing still.
<skellat> Yep
<belkinsa> What a shame.  I feel like posting Ubuntu signs around the Unvi of Cincinnati's campus but I feel like that will not help anything.
<skellat> It may
<skellat> I may need to fire up Scribus and do some propaganda
<skellat> $AGENCY still has me out in the cold
<skellat> And rather than think about things like this linked case I'm sure making up some propaganda would be worthwhile: http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/389205/first-ever-us-ebola-case-diagnosed-dallas-brendan-bordelon
<jenni> [ First-Ever U.S. Ebola Case Diagnosed in Dallas | National Review Online ] - https://j.mp/1teBUx1
 * skellat ponders why his phone just went off with BREAKING NEWS alert #4 about that biomedical situation
<skellat> We're not facing a sunset either: http://1drv.ms/YCyMTm
<jenni> [ Microsoft OneDrive - Access files anywhere. Create docs with free Office Online. ] - ALREADY_A_BITLY_LINK
<skellat> Well, jenni was not clear there.  That was some recent photography of a sunset at Sunset Park in the Village of North Kingsville as well as shots towards Port Stanley over the horizon across the lake in southwest Ontario
<canthus13> I rarely talk.  Usually when I look in here there's nothing but connect/disconnect messages and such.
<Unit193> Of course.
<canthus13> So.  Yeah. Why sit here whistling in the dark when I've got another very active channel to op?
<canthus13> I mean, if I'm needed, I'll gladly pop in.
<belkinsa> canthus13, good point, it's dead here.
<canthus13> Also, I won't be making it to OLF.  My ex-wife is going, and I'll have the kids.
<Unit193> Oh, didn't know that happened.
<canthus13> Eh. All good.
<canthus13> Also... liberia is 'ravaged' by the virus? There are less than 3500 cases there.
<dzho> > 9/11 and look how we lost our s&|% about that
<skellat> Would we want this to play with?  See: http://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/encrypted-mailing-list-on-debian-and-ubuntu/
<jenni> [ Encrypted mailing list on Debian and Ubuntu ] - https://j.mp/1sMjQQz
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-01
<skellat> This looks hideous: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=763499
<jenni> [ #763499 - RFP: uselessd -- a project to reduce systemd to a base initd, process supervisor and transactional dependency system, while minimizing intrusiveness and isolationism. - Debian Bug report log[...] ] - https://j.mp/ZrDgNP
<dzho> skellat: ah, a systemd fan then?
<skellat> No
<skellat> Just...sometimes you have to let things be finished
<skellat> The number of potential re-openers in the Debian debate almost kept it going forever
<dzho> you can't declare something finish and, well, if you look at the project page you can see that these are people who probably DGAF about Debian debates.
<dzho> putting this as they have in a FreeBSD context.
<skellat> DGAF?
<dzho> don't give a fsck
<dzho> the problems with systemd aren't going to just poof disappear
<skellat> Oh, I know
<skellat> systemd still bothers me
<dzho> ok, then I don't get why you'd want to hush discussion about it
<skellat> I just want to see it in a proper Debian release and a proper *buntu release
<skellat> And then we can mercilessly tear it apart
<dzho> because we haven't had a chance to do that already?
<skellat> Ubuntu-side, not really
<skellat> Debian-side...Jessie has been a roiling cauldron lately
<dzho> this is one of those things where you declare darkness the new standard
<skellat> If we end up with releases we just disavow
<skellat> Well
<skellat> That'll say something too
<dzho> I thought that was everything with Unity already ;-)
<skellat> Well, I look forward to testing reports if they ever exist of Ubuntu GNOME 14.10
<skellat> Since Unity is at least tested
<skellat> UG is slotting in GNOME 3.12 very, very, very late after Feature Freeze and there really isn't testing of it
 * dzho shrugs
<skellat> As in, it started hitting archive yesterday
 * skellat notes that Xubuntu is fabulous
<dzho> I tried lubuntu and found it not to my liking, xubuntu is better but still a bit rough here and there.
<dzho> for my purposes, of course, I'm not a desktop connoisseur
<skellat> The systemd issue in *buntu is going to get interesting soon as Ubuntu GNOME has pieces/parts more tightly integrated with systemd than you'd otherwise expect.  They also haven't been playing nice with the release schedule and have some things that hit that impact everybody else now that Mark committed to systemd *buntu-side.
<dzho> I can tell you I won't much care about it until 2016
<dzho> with the change up in release cycles I've lost track completely of non-LTS
<dzho> other than AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA don't use them if you don't have to!
<skellat> I'm actually glad we only support the non-LTS semi-annuals for only 9 months
<dzho> we just threw away a big pile of release disks for intermediate releases because dropped support for them makes them a real PITA
<dzho> its even hard to upgrade them.
<skellat> If we botch one, we can disavow it soon enough as End of Life
<dzho> the thing is, short support lifetimes for that stuff make people even less likely to use it, and hence, to test
<dzho> but, I guess Ubuntu already gets far more bugs than it can digest as is
<skellat> With the GNOME flavour not playing nice and GNOME's tight systemd integration...16.04 might see us reconsider systemd if we really start having breakages
<dzho> and won't that be fun, with the Redhat constellation of distros going "must be you, works for us" and everyone from the *BSDs to the proprietary OSen and mobile folks going "haha Linux"
<skellat> We could always rebase to BSD :-)
 * skellat starts giggling
<dzho> which would get back to sabdfl's apple-wannabe fetish
<skellat> Just did a dist-upgrade on my Jessie box...since when is there a vlc-plugin-samba package?
<dzho> hahaha
<dzho> oh
<dzho> I guess that makes sense
<dzho> or . . . does it?
<dzho> hmmm.
<skellat> 2.2.0~pre3-1
<dzho> oh, right.
 * dzho was getting vlc and vnc mixed up
<skellat> I don't remember VLC having a samba plugin before
<skellat> And packages.d.o says it didn't exist in Wheezy
<skellat> Hunh
<skellat> Must be people approaching samba-like shares as a new-fangled, in their view, way to share media files
 * skellat goes to answer the door, the doorbell just rang
 * skellat heads out to pay bills and visit township hall
<Unit193> Shorter does kind of make sense though, the people using them tend to upgrade more anyway.  I don't really see them going back to upstart, means re-picking up systemd-shim and keeping it up to par with systemd proper.  It's only going to get harder to use non-systemd Linux. :/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-02
<PCLine_> Hello people of Ohio
<skellat> Hello
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-04
<Anon> Anyone here
<PCLine_> Yep
<belkinsa> Did Anon say anything why they were here?
<skellat> I don't know
<skellat> I'd have to go back and look at the log over on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> I see, and eh, some people don't understand how IRC works.
<skellat> How's the life down south in Greater Cincinnati?
<belkinsa> It's fine but still no catches of possible Ubuntu folks.
<skellat> Ubuntu is too high up on Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs for many people in Ashtabula County
<skellat> It was not fun listening to candidates speaking out and stating that it would be safer to live anywhere else in the country (roughly 91% of it) than here since  we've got this murder problem lately.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-05
<PCLine_> ....Cut from top of my screen....
<PCLine_> Anon> Anyone here
<PCLine_> * Anon has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<PCLine_> good evening everyone.
<skellat> Good evening
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Cloudy, Temp: 43.9°F (6.6°C), Dew Point: 32.9°F (0.5°C), Humidity: 65%, Apparent Temp: 36.6°F (2.6°C), Pressure: 29.75in (1007.37mb), Condition: Partly Cloudy Night, Wind: Moderate breeze 15.6mph (25.2kmh) (↙) - Ashtabula, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<PCLine_> Evening skellat
<skellat> Good evening PCLine_
<skellat> How is your end of the Buckeye State?
<PCLine_> A little on the Cooler side tonight.
<PCLine_> .wx 45409
<jenni> Cover: Overcast, Temp: 45.4°F (7.4°C), Dew Point: 35.5°F (1.9°C), Humidity: 68%, Apparent Temp: 41.1°F (5.1°C), Pressure: 29.86in (1011.25mb), Condition: Partly Cloudy Night, Wind: Gentle breeze 8.0mph (12.9kmh) (←) - Dayton, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<PCLine_> Looks like we are a little warmer than you are.
<skellat> Apparently so
<skellat> I had a productive visit to Microcenter today.  I wound up buying a clearance-priced TV antenna with claimed 120 mile coverage, a USB to IDE hook-up so I can start scrapping out drives, and a laptop bag
<PCLine_> Wish I was closer to a MicroCenter Store.
<skellat> I'm surprised we have one in Mayfield at all
<skellat> It still is a bit of a drive from Ashtabula to get there
<PCLine_> over an Hour drive for me.
<PCLine_> But if I was closer I might buy more.  So maybe its a good thing.
<skellat> Something for weekend viewing: https://archive.org/details/Radar_Men__from_the_Moon
<jenni> [ Radar Men from the Moon : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive ] - https://j.mp/1AQ4v2v
<belkinsa> Cincinnati has a MicroCenter too.
<PCLine_> I know thats the one I am over an Hour from.
<dzho> nice to know I can hit them up all up and down I-71 if I were so inclined!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-29
 * Unit193 wonders why he should care if something is in contrib...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-30
<Unit193> thafreak: So, Docker, juju (not quite the same), lxc, and any others I'm forgetting?
<thafreak> Unit193: other what? Those are all tools with some things in common, but not normally all lumped together
<thafreak> Like docker can use lxc
<thafreak> juju is a provisioning thing, which I've never really used
<thafreak> libcontainer, runc, lxc, openvz those all more or less go together i would say
<Unit193> Ah, I see.
<thafreak> juju belongs more with things like puppet, chef, ansible, and saltstack
<Unit193> Was going loosely, as I've not played with them.
<thafreak> what are you looking for? I just started reading about otto today
<thafreak> otto is by the people who made vagrant, and it's what they're deeming as it's successor
<thafreak> and it seems pretty neat, although it does a little too much for you.
<thafreak> I get weirded out when some tool is doing things that I don't know how or why or what it's doing and can't do them manually
<Unit193> More just looking at the things to see what I'd like to poke, though of course not looking interestedly at juju.
<thafreak> If you're looking for something to mess around with on linux, I would just look at docker and maybe docker compose
<Unit193> docker or lxc are the "hip" ones, and the latter may be interesting.
<Unit193> Basically, chroots you can "start"
<thafreak> yeah, juju is kind of like if you combine docker, docker-compose, docker-machine together
<thafreak> yeah, i started down the lxc road, but more or less abandonded it
<thafreak> I didn't like how from inside an lxc container it didn't feel enough like a separate machine
<Unit193> Ah, well will look into it still I guess, but maybe not poke too much.
<thafreak> for example, if you bind mounted a directory from the host to inside the lxc container, you still saw the host path in the container's mount output
<thafreak> it's fine if you're just doing like package building/testing i would say, which is your interest correct?
<thafreak> But so is docker, and docker is really much simpler to work with
<thafreak> From a security stand point, like running containers to host stuff in my DMZ, I don't really like any of them
<Unit193> I use pbuilder/chroots for building, though I do need to use an amd64 ubuntu host to chroot in or something to amd64 stretch/sid to live-build something, when I get the motivation. ;P
<thafreak> unless the host running the containers is also in the dmz, then i guess it doesn't matter
<thafreak> ah yeah
<thafreak> it's easier to just go with an amd64 host these days and use containers to run anything 32bit
<Unit193> My Debian host is i386, so I've done a few of those with the ISO, but I really need to get an amd64 one uploaded.
<Unit193> Meh, in this case, old hardware so no-go.
<thafreak> yeah, that sucks
<thafreak> the only real nice thing about 64bit hardware is it's more flexible. Can run either system in a container/chroot
<Unit193> But anywho, was thinking more to poke than actual help me on that project.
<thafreak> ah...
<thafreak> i would say docker is a bit more versatile right now.
<Unit193> And since you'd mentioned them...  Got a few good pointers out of this.
<thafreak> it's REALLY easy to install and just play with
<thafreak> lxc the last time i used it, the tools to manage the containers weren't as nice
<thafreak> plus docker has this registry, so you can download all kinds of stuff with a single pull command
<thafreak> right now I'm fascinated with alpine linux...and am seeing wht all packages it has
<thafreak> It's using musl libc
<Unit193> I do stuff with Debian packaging, such that it's harder to move away from a debian base.
<Unit193> I mean, doesn't everyone have a supplimental repo of their own these days? :P
<thafreak> oh, I'm running debian jessie, but I have docker installed and I play with alpine in docker
<thafreak> Yeah, I've been meaning to set up my own supplimental repo...sadly I just don't have the time to invest lately
<Unit193> (Meanwhile, I stay far away from Stable.)
<thafreak> oh, ha, you on sid?
<Unit193> Even with Ubuntu current, development, or testing/unstable I need more.  Well, no desktop is, but I do have a headless host/server on stretch.
<Unit193> (I'm an Xubuntu developer, so I tend to run it after all. :P )
<Unit193> bbiab.
<thafreak> ah, I'm down to basically just my laptop that I upgraded, and well, a server running VM's with KVM/libvirt for all my server needs
<thafreak> np, I'm heading upstairs for the night anyway. I'll be lurking more tomorrow though
<belkinsa> http://senseopenness.com/change-of-plans/ Sorry, I can't make it to OLF.
<jenni> [ Change Of Plans… | Sense of Openness ] - https://j.mp/1KRfs6s
<dzho> I think I have A Plan for the OLF trip, more or less.
<dzho> going to shoot for getting to the Mayfield Heights Microcenter on the way down Friday.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-10-01
<PCLine__> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> dzho: Microcenter sounds like a great idea.
<thafreak> dzho: there's a microcenter a few miles from where OLF is held in cbus
<thafreak> I would just go there
<thafreak> cleveland sucks to drive in :)
<thafreak> I'm not allowed at microcenter
<thafreak> I tend to spend like $500 when i go
<thafreak> and i tend to buy another raspberry pi everytime i'm there...because they have them
<thafreak> i have like 4 or so still in the box
<thafreak> :/
<dzho> thafreak: I have to drive through greater cleveland anyway, and this way it breaks up my trip.
<dzho> I have been to the one in columbus that you speak of.
<dzho> first time I went, I got to columbus just an hour before they closed :/
<dzho> so, I don't want to be in a rush to avoid that this time.
<dzho> thafreak: heh, got my first rpi there, yeah. 
<dzho> got a banana pi as a gift.
<dzho> so far, those are the only two of that kind of form factor I have.
<dzho> if microcenter has the pi2 in stock at a reasonable price, that might be something I'd pick up.
<dzho> also, my current laptop bag I got there and it has been great but is starting to wear out.
<jrgifford> I'm really not allowed in Microcenter...
<jrgifford> same reason as thafreak 
<jrgifford> It's difficult to avoid walking out of there without spending at LEAST $100.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-10-02
<dzho> yeah, I figure I'm ok going into a MicroCenter if it's one trip every year or two
<dzho> I'm also slowly building up a slight resistance to getting stuff
<dzho> mostly because I'm running out of room to put it.
<dzho> getting rid of the LaserJet 4MP helped with that, but only a little :\
<drkokandy> Howdy folks
<drkokandy> I've been idle for months but I'm still alive
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> Howdy, drkokandy.
<drkokandy> Howdy Unit193
<drkokandy> Hope all is well with you and everyone
<drkokandy> Work has been nuts, but I managed to get away for OLF
<Unit193> Couple of them were just discussing OLF trips.  Sadly looks like a few that were going to go can't make it now.
<drkokandy> Oh, that's too bad :(
<drkokandy> If anyone does make it down, I'll be around most of the day Saturday
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-10-03
<thafreak> I'm here, come find me.
<thafreak> In OLF that is
<thafreak> If anyone doesn't have my contact details, let me know
<drkokandy> I don't think I have your contact details thafreak but I'm here too , waiting for Jorge Castro
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-03
<Unit193> http://assets.amuniversal.com/a53447905c2f0134be31005056a9545d
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-04
<Unit193> yano: Pokepoke.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-05
<Unit193> jose: Well howdy.
<jose> Unit193: ohai! when are you getting to olf?
<Unit193> jose: Sat.  Got the email.
<jose> woot woot!
<Unit193> jose: Is there something specific we should poke you about? :3
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-07
<belkinsa> If anyone needs me at OLF or today (I will be at work, will repsonsed as soon as I can, as in a work in a lab), please e-mail at belkinsa@ubuntu.com.  Thank you!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-09
<Unit193> 'Every time someone says, "Happy Columbus Day!" Dayton dies a little inside.'
<dzho> heh
<dzho> Cincinnati, Cleveland, Toledo ...
<Unit193> Eh, I was in Columbus yesterday, that was enough for a long time. :P
<dzho> it's not all that bad, is it?
<Unit193> I'm not fond of it.
<dzho> oh?
<dzho> Unit193: you coming from Dayton way, then?
<dzho> and was it for OLF?
<Unit193> dzho: Nah, not from Dayton area.  Yeeep!  Went to OLF for the first time, finally.
<dzho> nice
<dzho> I hope that was a better experience, at least, than cbus in general
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-10-02
<thafreak> drkokandy: ugh...i neglected to check back here! I was there for a while too
<thafreak> I had to leave by 9:30, barely made it home before midnight...
<dzho> drkokandy: yeah, sorry for missing the opportunity to meet
<dzho> I think we were all expecting the raffle draw to run sooner and more visibly so there was a sense of waiting around for just one more minute
<dzho> which sort of dragged out into the 90 minutes thafreak is talking about, which we managed to fill with discussion of various sorts but pushed out thoughts like "hmm, we should maybe check IRC"
<dzho> and by "we ... all" I mean me, mostly, and that I got that sense from thafreak 
<drkokandy> yeah I had no idea what they were doing with that so just found some folks to chat with
 * dzho nods
<dzho> drkokandy: anything particularly interesting to you that cropped up in those discussions?
<drkokandy> it would have been nice to meet up, it's too bad we weren't able to do that. for next year we should do like a meetup
<drkokandy> hmm
 * dzho hasn't been able to make it every year
<dzho> but yeah
<drkokandy> we were just chatting about interesting sessions, what people are involved in, etc
 * dzho nods
<drkokandy> what about you guys?
<dzho> the most intense thing was meeting a guy who I think I've met at a previous OLF who is super into ham stuff, so we sort of subjected thafreak to various aspects of that.
<drkokandy> oh gotcha XD
<dzho> there is clearly overlap with free software interests there so it was fair game, but like I say, it can get really intense so at one point I sort of started feeling bad for thafreak and was feeling it a little on my own behalf.
<drkokandy> yeah Ham is very specialized
<dzho> it tends to overlap in a couple of areas, including: digital transmission modes, packet networks, Internet backhaul to connect repeater networks, disaster recovery and monitoring, firmware, and the various programs that work through, control, configure, or otherwise manage data going into and out of radios ....
<drkokandy> yeah but even knowing that I imagine most of the conversation would have gone over my head too :)
<thafreak> Yes, apparently I need to be a ham before next year
<thafreak> Yeah, it was mostly over my head too...
<thafreak> But I do still remember compiling kernels in college, and digging through all the available modules and reading their help info
<thafreak> And remember looking through all the ham radio ones
<thafreak> So at least I was well aware of the ability to transmit data via ham :)
<drkokandy> we had a presentation on something like that at the Akron LUG once
<thafreak> Next year, I will try and wear a big sign or something...so people who were supposed to meet me will at least be able to see me from across the room
<thafreak> drkokandy: you're in Akron?
<drkokandy> i'm like an hour outside Akron
<drkokandy> closer to where Unit193 is
<drkokandy> but when I used to have Thursdays free I tried to make it over for ALUG
<thafreak> Ah, still...if you've gone to ALUG...
<thafreak> I've gone to a few...
<drkokandy> oh so maybe I saw you and didn't realize lol
<thafreak> it's possible...I haven't been to one since the BASH maintainer came to speak though
<drkokandy> i haven't had Thursdays free for like a year though, so I haven't been in awhile
<thafreak> Yeah, I didn't either...but then they were free again, but I typically just don't feel super social on weeknights
<thafreak> And the meetup site never has any details about the meetings...so unless it's something special (like when the bash maintainer came) I don't have any context to get me interested enough to overcome my laziness
<thafreak> But now I'm back  to being busy Thursdays lol...
<drkokandy> yeah I can relate to that
<drkokandy> it seems like they have been adding the subject like the day of the meeting
<drkokandy> this one looks like it was probably a good talk https://www.meetup.com/Akron-Linux-Users-Group/events/239894490/
<jenni> [ Formal ALUG Meeting - Akron Linux Users Group (Akron, OH) | Meetup ] - https://bit.ly/2ykAaAo
<thafreak> Oh yeah,I kind of wanted to go to that one
<thafreak> Oh, haha, looks like i even RSVP'd
<thafreak> But I didn't actually make it
<dzho> oh, they're organizing ALUG via meetup.com?
<dzho> maybe this has come up before, here, and maybe I've linked it already here, but just in case not: ftp://linuxmafia.com/kb/Essays/meetup.html
<dzho> lol ftp
<dzho> http://linuxmafia.com/kb/Essays/meetup.html
<jenni> [ Meetup: The Good, the Bad, and the Policy ] - https://bit.ly/2yj7PKZ
<thafreak> I don't think I've seen a linuxmafia page since I used to visit the site often to look up info on the "fake raid" stuff...
<thafreak> I think that was the site that had all that info at least
<thafreak> like linux 2.4 era
<drkokandy> I mean, he's right about the meetup stuff but it's easier to keep track of than poorly formatted mailing list emails, so I kind of get why some LUG groups use Meetup
<drkokandy> I mean like here's the Canton group's official website: http://www.cantonlinux.org/
<jenni> [ Canton Linux Enthusiasts | Free and Open Source Software users in northeastern Ohio ] - http://www.cantonlinux.org
<drkokandy> so you'd think they died off in February, but no, they are going strong
<drkokandy> it's just all in the mailing lists and meetups :-/
<drkokandy> https://www.meetup.com/Canton-Linux-Enthusiasts/
<jenni> [ Canton GNU/Linux Enthusiasts (Canton, OH) | Meetup ] - https://bit.ly/2fE7pU1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-10-07
<dzho> Derath-Srvr: connection's more than a little bouncy, eh?
<Unit193> SASL and devoice would help, but not a lot.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-10-02
<Unit193> https://ohiolinux.org/schedule/  getting pretty late if anyone is interested.  Puppet, Ansible, Docker, and Saltstack all listed. :P
<jenni> [ Schedule - Ohio LinuxFest ] - https://bit.ly/2xgcvgK
<Unit193> (And right on the heels of that would be https://freenode.live/, with the Debian project lead speaking as well as others.)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-10-02
<Unit193> https://www.legislature.ohio.gov/legislation/legislation-committee-documents?id=GA133-SB-119 - http://www.ohiosenate.gov/legislation/GA133-SB-119 stiiiilll stuck.
<jenni> [ The Ohio Legislature ] - https://bit.ly/2orKMcR
<jenni> [ The Ohio Senate ] - https://bit.ly/2nELkw0
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-10-03
<smkellat> Lucy, I’m home...
<Unit193> You're alive!
